# Eloesser flap



## tmedina99 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am needing help with a eloesser flap construction.. I have searched but I am unable to find a code.. would anyone know what should i use or a unlisted coed 32999?


----------



## tmrang (Apr 15, 2014)

Take a look at CPT code 32036 - Thoracostomy; with open flap drainage for empyema.

This is an older post but may still help...


----------

